# New ebiker reporting in.



## BlackPanther (12 Nov 2018)

Hello! I’ve been on this forum for many years, posting mainly over on the ‘recumbents, trikes and HPVsk section as I’ve ridden recumbents 99% of the time on my commute. I still intend to do most of my commutes on the Catrike 700 trike, but yesterday I acquired a Giant Fastroad e bike. I’ve only done a quick run up and down the street, but I’ve spent the last couple of hours commuterificating it with a rack, lights, mirror etc etc. It’s done a few miles from new, and I’m looking forward to seeing how it copes with the 12.5 mike ride to work tomorrow. Tbh, I’ve neve really struggled with the commute, but having had a go on my mates Giant e+2, I thought I’d give it a whirl. I tend to ride to work steady to arrive sweat free, and ride home like a bat out of hell, so I’ll still put in the same effort, hopefully knock a bit yof tome off, claim a few road bike scalps? and hopefully commute 100% of the time, instead of having the odd day off when I’m a bit sniffly, or when my knees aching.

However, the main reason I’ve bought it is to keep my interest up. 

So hi to everyone who doesn’t know me, and I dare say I’ll be asking a few ebike related questions. Bring on tomorrow!

Cheers, Carl.


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2018)

BlackPanther said:


> Hello! I’ve been on this forum for many years, posting mainly over on the ‘recumbents, trikes and HPVsk section as I’ve ridden recumbents 99% of the time on my commute. I still intend to do most of my commutes on the Catrike 700 trike, but yesterday I acquired a Giant Fastroad e bike. I’ve only done a quick run up and down the street, but I’ve spent the last couple of hours commuterificating it with a rack, lights, mirror etc etc. It’s done a few miles from new, and I’m looking forward to seeing how it copes with the 12.5 mike ride to work tomorrow. Tbh, I’ve neve really struggled with the commute, but having had a go on my mates Giant e+2, I thought I’d give it a whirl. I tend to ride to work steady to arrive sweat free, and ride home like a bat out of hell, so I’ll still put in the same effort, hopefully knock a bit yof tome off, claim a few road bike scalps? and hopefully commute 100% of the time, instead of having the odd day off when I’m a bit sniffly, or when my knees aching.
> 
> However, the main reason I’ve bought it is to keep my interest up.
> 
> ...


Pictures????


----------



## BlackPanther (13 Nov 2018)

I’ll do some at the weekend. It’s dark when I leave for work, it’s dark when I get back.


----------

